# Habt ihr Erfahrung mit Vindictus



## Merrel (24. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute,

letztens war ein guter Freund von mir über Nacht da. Er wollte ein wenig Zocken und holte sein Lappi aus der Tasche raus.  Er fuhr in hoch und spielte ein Spiel namens Vindictus. Er meinte zu mir dass das Spiel auf seinem Lappi ganz okay läuft er sich aber wünscht das irgendwann auch mal auf einem ordentlichen PC zu Spielen  und zwar auf den höchsten Einstellung.

Meine Frage nun. Spielt das einer von euch auf höchsten Einstellung? Welche Hardware sollte man für die höchste Grafikstufe haben?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Cinnayum (24. Juli 2015)

Das ist glaube ich in Source Engine umgesetzt.
So übermäßig tolle Hardware braucht man also nicht, da in den Missionen auch immer nur eine handvoll Gegner da sind und es alles Schlauchlevels sind.

Für einen "richtigen" PC wäre eine GTX750 Ti vermutlich ausreichend. Ich hab es aber lange nicht mehr gespielt, sonst könnte ich es mal eben am Laptop anschmeißen, da ist eine 860m drin, das ist der gleiche Chip.


----------



## Merrel (25. Juli 2015)

Wie sieht es aus mit der Kernoptimierung? hab gehört Vindictus kann nur 1 Kern nutzen. Dann wäre ja eigentlich ein I3 mit HT cool oder?

Wie viel RAM braucht er auf dem Lappi?


----------

